# I Got Another Timeout At O.com



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I found myself perusing over at officer.com after about a 6 months away. I get going in some threads and I'm just being myself, and BAM! Banned for 1 month for saying "pr1ck". Tim Dees says it's "cleaned up" but it's way too churchy for me. Thanks Gil for keeping masscops the way it is.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I once used the word "s**t" spelled just like that on that board. My post was deleted and I got a scathing PM from Mr. Dees. 
How can you talk about this job and not cuss once in a while?
We're not a bunch of Systems Administrators here.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

S*hit, I'd be banned for life.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

sdb29 said:


> I once used the word "s**t" spelled just like that on that board. My post was deleted and I got a scathing PM from Mr. Dees.
> How can you talk about this job and not cuss once in a while?
> We're not a bunch of Systems Administrators here.


No but I think that most of the people that run it are.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You really have to thank HousingCop, he was in charge of and led the the rally for free speech here on MassCops. Although I think picketing on Beacon Hill was a bit much it seemed to work for him 

Don't know Tim, was a member there a few years ago but it just wasn't for me...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Got banned for 6 months. Buncha goddamned primadonnas...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

all miscreants accepted


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Thanks Gil for keeping masscops the way it is.


+1


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey in all honesty, I cant blame those folks.
Theres nothing wrong with a little decorum, respect, and just plain old common decency in an on-line discussion forum.
I mean come on, you guys are supposed to be intelligent, thoughtful professionals discussing some of the more important topics of the day.

Or, they could just go fuck themselves. I can go either way on it really. :mrgreen:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Fuck....we can't say shit? That's gay....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It wouldn't be normal if you couldn't fart in church once in awhile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I can't stand o.com anymore.....it's dominated by a bunch of self-righteous assholes who not only think it's okay to stick it to another cop, it's their God-given mission. Add in the heavy-handed and pious moderation from Dees, and I can't put up with it.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36403&page=15

Post #367 got my attention. The thread is about 3 years old regarding professional courtesy. Now, take into consideration it's in the "Squad Room" which supposedly is for sworn officers only (go figure) and under "Traffic Enforcement".

So, PC for CIVIL m/v infractions given to other cops somehow spins into this "what would you do if" CRIMINAL thread blah blah blah. Then this doofus 1042Trooper retiree schmuck calls cops in the east corrupt because we apparently use too much discretion when writing stupid traffic tickets.

Then my entire post gets deleted, much to the chagrin of many there and we now see the little clique that Dees seems to allow free reign, and everyone else gets the boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

SinePari said:


> So, PC for CIVIL m/v infractions given to other cops somehow spins into this "what would you do if" CRIMINAL thread blah blah blah. Then this doofus 1042Trooper retiree schmuck calls cops in the east corrupt because we apparently use too much discretion when writing stupid traffic tickets.


You're not likely to find a more shameless self-promoter than him;

http://www.tallcop.com/



SinePari said:


> Then my entire post gets deleted, much to the chagrin of many there and we now see the little clique that Dees seems to allow free reign, and everyone else gets the boot.


What Dees doesn't tell you is that his exit from the Reno PD wasn't exactly under ideal circumstances, and he's been a nomad ever since then.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I said "shit"...let's see what happens.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im glad Gil got worn down...I love this place


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You guys are all gai. Who flipping cares if they get their collective panties in a bunch about swears. Ask for a refund fuckers!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That IS gai! For reals!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Add in the heavy-handed and pious moderation from Dees, and I can't put up with it.


:dito:

I was browsing O.com and it looks like Tim Dees is leaving;
[QUOTE Originally posted by *Tim Dees*]
This is my swan song. After two and a half years as Officer.com's editor, I am leaving to join another publisher. I won't use Officer.com to say where, but I will be part of the web presence for another law enforcement magazine you might be familiar with, and if you look for me early next year, I probably won't be hard to find. Thanks for being a part of the forum, and stay safe.

PMs and e-mail sent to my account will probably go unseen, but I will be able to see and respond to messages left in the forum.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Gil said:


> You really have to thank HousingCop, he was in charge of and led the the rally for free speech here on MassCops. Although I think picketing on Beacon Hill was a bit much it seemed to work for him


*Well I can finally take credit for something good that has happened on here. I still think Herr Moderator closes too many threads before they run their full course.*
*If you want spectacular slams and are fans of NYPD, go to Google and type in NYPD RANT, you'll find the link. They are cut-throat & ruthless over there. They name names, dates, places, incidents. It's practically slanderous (and is). I visit there occasionally but only read, never post. *


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yikes HC, they do let it all hang out over there... No holds barred...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Seems like my kind of place (NYPDRant). It's a hybrid of MassCops and QPPOA . 

O.com and RP.net just shows you how many worlds apart the east coast is from everywhere else. But if I could make this kind of $$$ in warmer weather...


----------



## badge14 (Sep 13, 2007)

thats sucks you should be able to pos what ever you damn please on that site


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

badge14 said:


> thats sucks you should be able to pos what ever you damn please on that site


Not in the Socialist Republic of Officer.com


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, it can be ridiculous over there. I've had members PM asking me to tone it down because they were afraid Tim would lock the thread....


----------

